

WebcamSwiper - briangonzalez
https://developer.cdn.mozilla.net/media/uploads/demos/i/a/iambrandonn/e2e8d64d4aef55167517e03340f3baa0/webcamswiper_1363711553_demo_package/index.html

======
module17
Awesome. Just a bit creepy sharing camera with some random web server.

